# Repairing Carbon Fibre Parts



## gss_steven (Dec 18, 2012)

Ive got a couple of carbon parts that have seen the wrong side of a couple of drops of paint stripper.

The stripper has removed the top coat from the carbon and exposed the mesh underneath.

Is there any way of restoring these? Like I say we are talking about a drop smaller than a 5p coin.

Any tips would be much appreciated!

Steven


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Wouldn't of thought so, sounds like a replacement. Have you Photos!


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Get some polyester and do a spot repair you will probably need to put an edge around it and build it up higher than original then wet sand it it might show hopefully not.

If its dirty clean it degrease it, if particals are present you will need to sand them out lightly with 1000 to 1500 sand paper.

Most would tell you to replace as its hard to fix carbon fiber but i know pieces like these are pretty expensive.


----------



## gss_steven (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll grab some pictures when I can and post them, I'm hoping a spot repair should be ok. They are from a GTR so are about £1,000,000 each!


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

gss_steven said:


> I'll grab some pictures when I can and post them, I'm hoping a spot repair should be ok. They are from a GTR so are about £1,000,000 each!


If that's the case it's worth trying a repair!


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

We make the parts and all I can suggest is that there are companies out there that will refinish the components for a fraction of the cost of new ones.

The process is to strip back the damaged clear coat and then replace normally, however this can involve sanding and clearly knowing when to stop, like using a rotary polisher is best done by someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K sounds crazy but worth the punt.
Take a look at the finish that you put on fishing rods when you wrap a new guide on. It's expoxy but is super crystal clear and durable as well as having a slight flex to it should be able to blend it in ok.
Take a look at flex cote


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

There are folk who do repairs,if you dont fancy trying it yourself.
Click on the pics for more details...(not the best pics though).
http://www.reverie.ltd.uk/repairs_automotive.php


----------

